# Problems



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Any one else having problems posting tonight :?:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

No


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Big time - keep getting errors, resulting in multiple posts...



> Could not connect to smtp host : 10060 : A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond.
> 
> DEBUG MODE
> 
> ...


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

And, oh dear, no banner ads visible for me - anyone else?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Problems posting and no banners for me also


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Getting this message when posting a reply to PM's.....

ROFL....... :lol: 
Forums fucked, keep getting this message when posting a reply....

Could not connect to smtp host : 10060 : A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond.

DEBUG MODE

Line : 112
File : smtp.php

WTF??? :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

clived said:


> And, oh dear, no banner ads visible for me - anyone else?


Exactly what I was getting but it is OK now


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Yip me too I can't even get this to post

:wink:


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

clived said:


> And, oh dear, no banner ads visible for me - anyone else?


No banner ads either Clive, just getting "Service Unavailable".

Perfect!


----------



## PaulusB (Jul 19, 2006)

there is also a udate missing if i am correct http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/do ... GELOG.html latest is 2.0.22


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Can't reply to pm's ~

Could not connect to smtp host : 10060 : A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond.

DEBUG MODE

Line : 112
File : smtp.php


----------

